# سؤال فى برمجه الانفرتر



## ELAMIR2005 (8 أغسطس 2016)

انا عندى انفرتر فوجى 220 فولت 2.2 كيلووات واسبندل 2.2 كيلووات 400 ميجا هرتز 8 امبير انا برمجت الانفرتر والموتور شغال بس عزمه ضعيف جدا ويقف عند تمبير اقل من 3 امبير ياريت حد يساعدنى فى برمجه الانفرتر والكتالوج مرفق مع المشاركه فاياريت حد يفرفنى القيم الى ابرمج عليها الانفرتر


----------



## د حسين (9 أغسطس 2016)

عزيزي الأمير : تحية طيبة .. كان عليك ان تخبرنا بداية ماذا غيرت في الباراميترات عن الافتراضي ؟؟؟؟ ورغم ذلك اليك ما أعرفه : 
الحل : اولا في زيادة قيمة V/F وهي موجودة في code 1-19 والقيمة الافتراضية هي صفر ويمكن زيادتها حتى الرقم 6 
ثانيا هذه القيمة اذا لم تعط النتيجة ... عندها يلزمك انفيرتر 380 فولط 3 فاز ليستطيع الانفرتر رفع الفولط الى حوالي 500 فولط عند السايكل HZ 400 وهذا هو المطلوب ...... اتمنى لك التوفيق وارجو ان تخبرنا بالنتيجة​


----------



## ELAMIR2005 (9 أغسطس 2016)

جزاء الله كل خير د/حسين على الرد والمتابعه انا هتقل على حضرتك
الموتور عندى بياناته 220 فولت 8 امبير 400 هرتز
انا غير الباراميترات دى 
1-00 -----400Hz
1-01-----400Hz
1-03-----400Hz
7-00----120%
7-11----2000
7-12----2
7-13----400Hz
دى القيم الى انا غيرتها
ياريت لو تعرفنى اغير ايه وانا ارجعخ ضبط مصنع واابرمجه من الاول على القيم الى حضرتك تقولى عليها


----------



## د حسين (11 أغسطس 2016)

ELAMIR2005 قال:


> جزاء الله كل خير د/حسين على الرد والمتابعه انا هتقل على حضرتك
> الموتور عندى بياناته 220 فولت 8 امبير 400 هرتز
> انا غير الباراميترات دى
> 1-00 -----400Hz
> ...


عزيزي الأمير 
كل ماعملته من تغييرات صحيحة ...ولكن 7-11 اجعلها 3000 .... 
لم تخبرني عن نتيجة زيادة الرقم من صفر الى 6 في الكود 1-19 وهو V/F وهو مهم جدا بالنسبة لوضعك وقد يلزم زيادة زمن التسارع من 10 ثوان الى30 او 60 ثانية من accel time في الكود 1-09 ومثله زمن التباطؤ deccl time لحماية الانفرتر من زيادة الفولط .
اما معلومات المحرك التي ذكرتها ينقصها معرفة التوصيل دلتا ام ستار التي توافق ال 220 فولط ... ارجو التأكد من ذلك واعلامي النتائج ... ولا تخاف​


----------



## ELAMIR2005 (11 أغسطس 2016)

د حسين بارك الله فيك على اهتمامك وحرصك على حل مشاكل الاخير جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه
انا بالفعل مغير السرعه فى الكود 7-11 الى 3000 الى هيا بتعطى عندى على الموتور 24000 لفه اما بالنسبه v/f لما عيرته لكل القيم الموجوده من 1الى 6 الموتور لف بسرعه بطيئه جدا ولما برجعه تانى بيفضل الموتور بطئ الى ان يتم اعاده ضبط مصنع والبرمجه من جديد 
اما بالنسبه لطريقه التوصيل فانا لا اعمل هل هى دلتا ام ستار لانها غير مبيه على الموتور 
برجاء د حسين ارسال جميع اكواد البرمجه بالقيم المطلوبه برمجتها وانا ابرمجه من جديد


----------



## د حسين (11 أغسطس 2016)

عزيزي الامير
يبدو ان هناك حلقة مفقودة من المعطيات .. هل تستطيع تصوير المحرك وبطاقة البيانات وعلبة التوصيل .... ربما استطيع مساعدتك ؟؟؟
وهل المحرك جديد وحركته سهلة لان اي مقاومة او صعوبة في الدوران ستكون مؤثرة عند السرعات العالية​


----------



## ELAMIR2005 (13 أغسطس 2016)

دى صورة المحرك


----------



## ELAMIR2005 (13 أغسطس 2016)

مشاهدة المرفق 113128
دى صورة المحرك
والمحرك جديد وحركته سهله


----------



## د حسين (13 أغسطس 2016)

عزيزي الأمير
يبدو انني فشلت في مساعدتك ... ورغم انني لا استسلم بسهولة .... وبقي في جعبتي سهم واحد وهو التبريد :: حيث ان استعمال تردد عالي يرفع حرارة المكونات الحديدية بسرعة عالية جدا قد لا تتخيلها ويخفض كثيرا من صفات الحديد الكهرطيسية . فلذلك ان معظم هذه المحركات يتم تبريدها بالماء ( مع تدوير المياه وتبريدها خارج المحرك )وشكل المحرك يوحي بأنه تبريد ماء على عكس ما هو موصوف به .. وقاعدة المحرك الخلفية غير واضحة بالصورة لتبيان مدخل ومخرج وسيط التبريد.. وان كان تبريد هواء بهذا الشكل فلا يعني بالهواء الطلق بل يجب تبريده بالهواء المضغوط وبتدفق عالي .... فهلا اهتممت بموضوع التبريد ؟؟؟؟؟ ​


----------



## ELAMIR2005 (14 أغسطس 2016)

بالفعل المحرك تبريد مياه وشغال على دورة تبريد مياه خارجيه


----------



## د حسين (14 أغسطس 2016)

عزيزي الأمير قبل ان استسلم نهائيا اعود للبداية :::الى احتمال واحد فقط وارجو ان تحاول التأكد منه : واكما ذكرت لك منذ البداية :هذه المحركات تعمل على 3 فاز ويكون توصيلها مثلثي (دلتا ) لتعمل على 220 فولط وتوصيل نجمي (ستار ) لتعمل على 380 فولط ... فلربما ( اقول لربما ) ان يكون قد حصل خطأ عند تجميع المحرك ( في الصين كل شي ممكن ) او ان احدا قد غير التوصيلة (او تغير الغطاء الذي عليه الكتابة) من الداخل ويكون قد وضع على التوصيلة نجمية وهو يجب ان يعمل على توصيلة مثلثية وهذا هو سبب انخفاض الأمبير ونقص العزم . هذه التوصيلة تكون داخل المحرك ويمكن ان تظهر بعد رفع قاعد التوصيل او مدخل الكابل بعد فك 4 براغي .... فاذا استطعت الوصول اليها تأكد منه او صورها لنتبين الأمر .... وتبقى البرمجة حسب المصنع كافية وفقط نرفع الهيرتز الى 400 .... ارجو لك التوفيق


----------



## ELAMIR2005 (11 سبتمبر 2016)

د حسين اولا جزاك الله خير على طول البال وحب المساعده للغير 
عن اخر احتمال تحدثت عنه وهو احتمال التوصيل الخطا دخل الموتور هل سيكون الامر واضح بالفك وهل المطلوب ان يكون دلتا ام ستار


----------



## د حسين (11 سبتمبر 2016)

عزيزي الأمير 
المطلوب ان يكون التوصيل دلتا وليس ستار ... واذا لم يتضح لك أرجو ارسال صور واضحة او استشر احد الاختصاصيين في لف المحركات 
اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## رمضان عدلى (12 سبتمبر 2016)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور يا غالى​


----------



## ELAMIR2005 (28 سبتمبر 2016)

د.حسين اثناء البحث فى اخر اختمال وهو عيب التصنيع والتوصيل استعنت بصديق مختص فى صيانه المحركات واخبرنى ان العيب بالفعل فى التصنيه وان العيب بالعضو الدوار (العامود) وان العمود يجب استبداله فما رايك بهذا الكلام


----------



## د حسين (28 سبتمبر 2016)

ELAMIR2005 قال:


> د.حسين اثناء البحث فى اخر اختمال وهو عيب التصنيع والتوصيل استعنت بصديق مختص فى صيانه المحركات واخبرنى ان العيب بالفعل فى التصنيه وان العيب بالعضو الدوار (العامود) وان العمود يجب استبداله فما رايك بهذا الكلام


اخي الأمير 
ممكن جدا ان يكون ذلك العيب في القلب الدوار. ولكنني اعتبره في المرتبة الثانية . وتبقى اخطاء اللف اكثر احتمالا ... وصديقك المتخصص ارجو منه التأكد قبل اي اجراء ... وهل المشكلة في المحور ام في القفص , وهل تم الفحص بأجهزة متخصصة أم بالمظهر العياني ... وكيف تم التشخيص .... واذا ظهر خلل عياني فأرجو تصويره .....
وقبل اي اجراء ارجو منك اجراء هذا الاختبار البسيط طالما ان المحرك قد تم تفكيكه :: الفحص كما يلي :
قم بتوصيل المحرك بالانفيرتر .بدون تركيب الغطاء وبدون القلب الدوار . وبرمج السرعة على اصغر رقم موجود وأظنه 0.5 هيرتز او 1 هيرتز وامسك بيدك او بقطعة خشبية او بلاستيكية بوصلة مغناطيسية وضعها في مكان القلب الدوار وفي مستوي الدوران وشغل الانفرتر وراقب دوران الابرة (يجب ان يظهر انسيابيا وباتجاه واحد ولا يحصل تراجع في ثلث الدورة او قفزات غير طبيعية (( ملاحظة لاتستعمل هرتز اعلى من ذلك ))ويمكن اجراء التجربة على نفس النحرك وهو في حالة التجميع الكامل ولاحظ حركة المحور ..
اتمنى لك ولصديقك التوفيق والنجاح في الحل


----------



## ELAMIR2005 (28 سبتمبر 2016)

شكرا لك اخى على الغزيز على كل مرة تحاول فيها محاولة الغير دوى وجه استفاده جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
اما بخصوص الفحص فقد تم قياس المقاومه بين الاطراف ومقارنتها بمحرك سليم وكانت مماثله وان شاء الله ساجرى اختبار البوصله واعلمك بالنتائج


----------



## د حسين (28 سبتمبر 2016)

ELAMIR2005 قال:


> شكرا لك اخى على الغزيز على كل مرة تحاول فيها محاولة الغير دوى وجه استفاده جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
> اما بخصوص الفحص فقد تم قياس المقاومه بين الاطراف ومقارنتها بمحرك سليم وكانت مماثله وان شاء الله ساجرى اختبار البوصله واعلمك بالنتائج


عزيزي 
ان فحص مقاومة الأسلاك لايمكن ان يدلك على الخطأ في اتجاه اللف وهذا هو المهم ... كما ان صغر قيمة المقاومة في المحركات تحتاج ادوات قياس خاصة 
مع اطيب تمنياتي


----------



## ELAMIR2005 (3 أكتوبر 2016)

الحمد لله المشكله حلتها والعيب فى العضور الدوار وبالفعل تم تغيره والموتور اشتغل بكفاءه عاليه واصبح السؤال الان هل يمكن صيانه العضو الدوار مع العلم ان العيب فى القفص السنجابى ؟


----------



## د حسين (4 أكتوبر 2016)

ELAMIR2005 قال:


> الحمد لله المشكله حلتها والعيب فى العضور الدوار وبالفعل تم تغيره والموتور اشتغل بكفاءه عاليه واصبح السؤال الان هل يمكن صيانه العضو الدوار مع العلم ان العيب فى القفص السنجابى ؟


الــــــــــــــــــــــــحـــــــــــــــمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد لــــلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه
اهنيك على النجاح بعد هذا الصبر والمتابعة


----------



## سيد محمد نبيل (5 أكتوبر 2016)

محرك تبريد محتاج عمل بشكل كبير الحقيقة


----------

